# Dead Crows Needed plz read and share, if you can help!



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi,

The place I volunteer at is looking for good condition DOA crows, crows that die when they're being cared for or crows killed by an RTA or such with good condition tail and wing feathers. Even taxidermy crows! Can anyone help? The crows will be used as "feather donators" so that the feathers can be imped onto another crow.

Thanks!


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

This must be the strangest request I have seen on this forum:gasp:

Pretty smart tho :2thumb:


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Could you not get the feathers from an angling shop:flrt:


----------



## nathans (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a taxidermy crow, Would that be any help no idea of its history age etc


----------

